# FOR SALE MY USED UNDERWEAR



## phonesltd (Jan 23, 2007)

WOULD YOU LIKE TO BY MY USED UNDERWEAR.

ALL MENS UNDERWEAR AND UNWASHED!

THONG....15.00
TIGHTY WHITIES....10.00
TIGHTY WHITIES WITH SKID MARKS....100.00


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

jeez we've had so many even Erich's lost the will to insult!


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 23, 2007)

there really has been alot of spammers lately.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

There you go Lanc!


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2007)

~ good one Adler, I see where this is going ..... it's so much fun to stomp !!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

I am a professional at editing there posts.


----------

